# *.css Style Fehler



## Coperator (23. August 2005)

Habe folgendes Problem:


```
a:link { color: #000000; font-size: 10px; font-family: Verdana; text-decoration: none }
a:hover  { color: #b52323; font-size: 10px; font-family: Verdana; text-decoration: none }
a:active  { color: #000000; font-size: 10px; font-family: Verdana; text-decoration: none }
a:visited   { color: #000000; font-size: 10px; font-family: Verdana; text-decoration: none }
```

Das ist so wie es in meiner *.css steht! Das Problem ist dabei das wenn ich nun auf einen Link geklickt habe bleibt er anschließend schwarz ohne einen Hover Effekt. Doch bevor ich daraufgeklickt habe funktioniert es  Warum? Am Browser wird´s doch wohl nicht liegen (Verwende IE 6 SP 2) oder?

Bitte um Hilfe ^^
THX


----------



## Gumbo (23. August 2005)

Ich bediene mich mal einer fremden Quelle::link, :visited, :hover, :active, :focus (Pseudoklassen für Verweise)"]Um die meist gewünschte Darstellung dieser Pseudoklassen zu erreichen, müssen Sie bei der Notierung die folgende Reihenfolge einhalten:
:link, :visited, :hover, :active, :focus.


----------



## Coperator (23. August 2005)

THX... Funktioniert ^^^^^^^^^^


----------

